# Insurance on second vehicle



## CShurleylt (Nov 16, 2015)

So I was a driver a couple years ago using my truck before I met my fiance. We have a child due very soon and I'm looking to start driving again since she won't be able to work for awhile. I don't plan on using my truck but she has a car that she is financing in her name that I plan on using. Long as we are under the same insurance policy would I be able to use her car for driving for Uber?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

It’s my understanding that Uber does not care whose name the vehicle is registered under as long as the vehicle is legally registered within the same state that the vehicle will be used to drive.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

AND as long as it is added to your Uber account.


----------

